# 2013 cannondale dealer book



## Jeno (Jul 21, 2012)

Here is the 2013 Cannondale Dealerbook Issuu - CsgAustralia's Profile


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

sorry ignoring the 'dales... still loving the GT xizang and the edge!!!


----------



## maxcap (Jul 24, 2012)

Have they gone with Shimano-only for the CAAD10? I'm sure I saw a SRAM setup photo somewhere, but it's not in the catalog...


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

maxcap said:


> Have they gone with Shimano-only for the CAAD10? I'm sure I saw a SRAM setup photo somewhere, but it's not in the catalog...


SRAM equipped CAAD10's are only available in the US of A.


----------



## maxcap (Jul 24, 2012)

Phew!


----------



## Jeno (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah this is Australia unfortunately we don't get the selection that other countries get cannondale may loose out on some sales by not give us Aussies the choice of colours and selection of bikes!


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Jeno said:


> Yeah this is Australia unfortunately we don't get the selection that other countries get cannondale may loose out on some sales by not give us Aussies the choice of colours and selection of bikes!


You might not get all the selection but man....SALLY PEARSON is hot as hell (imho).


----------



## Jeno (Jul 21, 2012)

ARPRINCE said:


> You might not get all the selection but man....SALLY PEARSON is hot as hell (imho).


That's for sure she is pretty good. I have ordered a hi mod synapse but won't see it untill december possibly January in australia


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

ARPRINCE said:


> You might not get all the selection but man....SALLY PEARSON is hot as hell (imho).


Quoted for truth! Straya! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeno (Jul 21, 2012)

Has any one got a 2013 hi-mod are they available in the usa yet?


----------



## jeff1964 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Mods are available now . Per my lbs .


----------

